# Charter Weight Loss Plan!!



## Sparky911 (May 17, 2016)

Regarding the new Charter Arms Undercover Light I just purchased. Previous post indicated that the revolver was two ounces over advertised weight (selling factor is "12 ounces"). I called them and that weight is with the grips removed. Talk about being sneaky...if they posted weight with cylinder removed, it would look even more attractive! Had to have one in my collection...the last one, that is. At least it does not have a key lock though!!


----------

